# South Amboy Post Office



## Clark (Aug 10, 2015)

The postmaster's lunch is over 90 minutes. He gets back at 3:30pm. 

Ray, I'm gonna call you tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2015)

It is obvious Postmaster Richard Perry is hiding from me.
None of his workers can get a hold of him.
I swear I saw him in the back of the office. And gave worker the "signal".

I have his name and his hours.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 10, 2015)

Ugh.  I hope you catch him. How did the plants fare?


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for asking Mark.
I was out for only 45 minutes. Plant is fine, and inside of box was still cool. Outside of box was already hot...

This is 3rd time in about 7 years I have problem with box delivery people. 
Its 32ft from curb to front door. They all like to play quarterback with my parcels.
I can't believe the fucking worker was stupid enough to say to me- I had a problem with you in the past. 
Anybody else would of felt threatened by the body language he was giving me. Ass clowns. I'm dealing with ass clowns.

Which brings up my point- why was this box left out by mailbox???
Every other box we have gotten in the last 10 years or so has gotten delivered on the porch(thrown or not is other argument).

This is clearly spite. 
I will deal with federal union workers in a professional manner. 

Mark, I know this doesn't happen every where. We loved our letter carrier like family.
Win some, lose some.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2015)

fedex or ups


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 10, 2015)

This is inexcusably bad service. I feel for you, Clark. I used to love USPS, but it's gotten so bad here that I no longer buy plants if the only option is for them to be delivered by USPS.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2015)

That person is simply not doing their job. In Japan they would be in serious trouble, but in fact no one here would think of doing such a thing. If they did, they'd be in deep.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2015)

If I can't get plants FedEx two day, I don't buy 'em. A bit
of an extra expense, but definitely better than fried/frozen
orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2015)

Leave him a note, that if it happens again you will file multiple formal complaints against him based on his performance.


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2015)

Today was garbage day.
My roommate threw the box out before I realized.


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2015)

Postmaster Richard Perry is an honorable man.
I got his call at 4pm. Had meeting and lodge my complaint 20 minutes later.

Best I had the time to cool off. Maybe he knows this already. He remembers me.
And he does understand how sensitive orchids can be.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope this solves the problem for your future deliveries. You _will_ be buying more orchids, won't you?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm probably one of the few who has had good luck with priority and USPS, but it's the individual in a neighborhood delivering which makes the difference. When in north jersey they would drive down 1/4 mile driveway to leave packages on step and if box stated no heat or cold they left a slip and I picked up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 15, 2015)

Our problems started when USPS closed down our local regional sorting office and consolidated operations 60 miles to the northwest. Priority mail packages still arrive promptly to the state, but once here they bounce around from city to city for two, three or even four more days before actually getting delivered. It's maddening. I no longer purchase plants when USPS Priority is the only delivery option. They've ruined what was once a good thing.


----------



## Clark (Aug 15, 2015)

Mark, about buying more plants- I got enough now.
I got 6 credits in the fall, new biz partner, and a nutty wife.

Life is good.


----------



## Clark (Aug 15, 2015)

Mark, about buying more plants- I got enough now.
I got 6 credits in the fall, new biz partner, and a nutty wife.

Life is good.


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2015)

Lanmark, do you happen to live in my neighborhood? The
same shuffling of sorting facilities here only 150 miles
away. Our small local PO is only open three days a week.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 16, 2015)

abax said:


> Lanmark, do you happen to live in my neighborhood? The
> same shuffling of sorting facilities here only 150 miles
> away. Our small local PO is only open three days a week.



I'm in Michigan, not far from Dot (slipperfan). It's really pitiful the way they've gutted what was once a great national postal system.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2015)

Mark is right. I have a couple nightmare stories about USPS. But I still use them because they are closest and the other carriers are quite a drive away.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say to much to him, he might go postal.


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2015)

Dot, I use USPS Priority sending plants out. The problem
is local mostly. For instance, plants coming from MI have
to go to Knoxville, TN and then back to Corbin and then
out for delivery. I have had to sit in the car and wait for
more than two hours by the mail box to make sure the
postperson doesn't just throw it anyolewhere.


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2015)

17andgrowing said:


> I wouldn't say to much to him, he might go postal.



I can tell you are from Jersey.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2015)

Clark said:


> I can tell you are from Jersey.



Why!? Federal employees on a rampage can happen anywhere!  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_postal


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2015)

every male around me has used the phrase- Going postal
I know it can happen anywhere. But jersey folk find the most humor out of it.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pretty lucky with my USPS guy but we are very friendly with him and we have a covered porch not too far from the road. One solution/hint might be to put some of those anti-pigeon spikes on the back portion of the mailbox or cut off that back mailbox "tail" altogether!!


----------

